# Solid styrofoam blocks



## wegii (Dec 15, 2008)

The trailer blocks are not quite as large and are usually given away by places like Tractor Supply. I think the ones I have are more like 1 foot square by 2 foot long,


----------



## glw27cw (Jul 25, 2008)

I use one that is 5'x5'x2' and it works great I use it as a back stop since I shoot inside city limits. I think if 4 people are shooting broadheads into the styraphoam its going to tear up faster than a target bought a basspro or you local bowshop. I got mine off a construction site they were just throwing them away got me a couple of them.


----------



## SticksandString (Oct 12, 2008)

there was a thread a while back about some insluation it was call eco green or something like that i bought a couple for a back stop and they are very durable but i think it would be the best target for broad head 1 because its pretty durable and second of all its cheap at most 10 bucks so when you where it out throw it out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I picked some of those trailer blocks up at both Menards & Home Depot. Menards had them sitting in the middile of an isle & had a free sign on them. Home Depot I just asked if they had any & they gave me what they had. 

I used them but I thought they were hard on the BEAMN ICS HUNTER arrows I was using at the time. Those blocks seemed to do a number on the shaft as far as I shoot them into the styo-foam. ( just my 2 cents worth.)


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pics*

Anyone have a picture of what these blocks look like?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## cet (Apr 10, 2006)

I have used the foam that is put inside floating docks. I got it for free from a state park that was removing some docks. It worked pretty well considering the price.


----------



## team sasquatch (Feb 22, 2009)

cet said:


> I have used the foam that is put inside floating docks. I got it for free from a state park that was removing some docks. It worked pretty well considering the price.


any dock or boatlift dealer should be able to get you stiro blocks, we use blocks about 3x3x5 to use as floats for putting in and taking out docks and lifts


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

How do the foam blocks work with Easton Axis arrows? Right now I'm having a hard time with them sticking in my 3D deer. I have to stand on it too pull them out.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

See attached link for lube DIY. Works great


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894826


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Today I got some blocks from TSC. How much penetration have you guys been getting? I shoot a 26.25" Easton Axis at 60 lbs. I'm getting 12" of penetration and it's a bear to pull them out.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Thought*

I use Slick Tips on my Beaman MFX and Slick Trick broadheads. Both pulled out quite nicely. (Actually it was the easiest broadhead target I have tried to get the Slick Tricks out of - pulled straight out with very little force needed)

I read somewhere that if the styrofoam is wet the pulling out is more difficult.

Finishing my Broadhead target using these blocks this weekend. Had to alter a few design mistakes. In the end I won't have much into it and with the blocks being free I figure I can't lose.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*head to TSC*

that is where i get mine at


----------



## catfut (Oct 7, 2011)

We make styrofoam bales. They have a cardboard piece on the front and back. They weigh between 90-150 pounds. They are about 4 foot wide and 3 foot high and 3 foot deep. If interested let me know.


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

catfut said:


> We make styrofoam bales. They have a cardboard piece on the front and back. They weigh between 90-150 pounds. They are about 4 foot wide and 3 foot high and 3 foot deep. If interested let me know.


Interested!


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

TSC blocks are what I use. I remove BH before removing arrow.


----------

